# Wo werden Cube Rahmen produziert?



## Christer (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand wo Cube die Rahmen prozuzieren lässt? Sind das auch Kinesis Rahmen oder hat Cube einen speziellen Hersteller?

Danke für jede Info.

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## newport82 (22. Mai 2005)

also ich hab gehört das die aus bayern kommen. wenn nicht dann bin ich enttäuscht, dachte ich hab ein deutsches qualitätsprodukt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jona$ (22. Mai 2005)

die radmarke "cube" aus der nähe von bayreuth ist nur eine ausgegliederte gesellschaft eines deutschen sitzmöbelherstellers. 

die rahmen werden in südostasien auf dem fliessband geschweisst und in containern nach bayreuth verschickt, dort werden die räder dann aufgebaut.


----------



## Cubabike (23. Mai 2005)

newport82 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab gehört das die aus bayern kommen. wenn nicht dann bin ich enttäuscht, dachte ich hab ein deutsches qualitätsprodukt ;-)




MUAAAAHHHHMUUUUAAAHHH    

Der war einfach nur geil


----------



## heidelbär (23. Mai 2005)

da gabs doch mal einen guten bericht in der bike oder mountainbike-mittlerweile gibs doch jedes jahr von vielen rahmenherstellern in fernost einen telefonbuchdicken wälzer was sie so alles bauen können (das meiste halt abgeschaut und somit immer ein/zwei jahre zurück aber dafür unschlagbar günsig - einen guten hardtailrahmen bekommst du da bei dementsprechender stückzahlorder schon für unter 50$) - auch grosse schmieden wie giant stellen oft ihre fertigungsbänder für rahmenserien andere hersteller bereit um halt ihre fabrik optimal auszulasten - am ende vom band kommt dann ein anderer aufkleber drauf...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2005)

Na, also die Rahmen von CUBE sind schon eigenes Design. Das kann man gut an der Dämperaufnahme am Oberrohr und anderer Details erkennen. Allerdings ist die Fertigung tatsächlich zum Teil in Asien. Allerdings nicht wie bei vielen Computerherstellern einfach mehrere Produktlinien in derselben Fabrik und dann am Ende nen anderer Sticker druff.


----------



## cubeI (23. Mai 2005)

Die Cube-Rahmen werden wohl hier in Deutschland entwickelt und 
entworfen und dann wird das ganze nach diesen Vorgaben von irgendwem
in Fernost zusammengebruzelt. 

GRUSS


----------



## D.S. (23. Mai 2005)

Also ist "Alu 6069 Step 7 4link, Made in USA" (so stehts auf der Webseite) beim BCR601 gelogen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cubeI (23. Mai 2005)

D.S. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist "Alu 6069 Step 7 4link, Made in USA" (so stehts auf der Webseite) beim BCR601 gelogen?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Das wird schon stimmen "Made in USA" Aber das betrifft ja nur einen kleineren
Anteil der ganzen Rahmen-Palette.
Ob das überhaupt gut ist (Made in USA) ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Christer (24. Mai 2005)

Also scheint Cube keinen bestimmten Hersteller wie z.B. Kinesis zu haben. So sind sie natürlich auch recht flexibel. Trotzdem schade das Cube so schlechte Lieferzeiten hat. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Cubabike (24. Mai 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Also scheint Cube keinen bestimmten Hersteller wie z.B. Kinesis zu haben. So sind sie natürlich auch recht flexibel. Trotzdem schade das Cube so schlechte Lieferzeiten hat.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian




Naja, 
bei Cube ist es eben auch so, wie bei X anderen "Herstellern", die in Asien schweißen lassen auch: Man bestellt im Vorjahr ein bestimmtes Kontingent des oder der (sicherlich zuhause am Rechner entworfenen) Rahmen(s). Für diese Charge bekommt Cube ein Produktions-Slot (für die erste Charge meist im November/Dezember), und in diesem Zeitraum werden dann bei den Auftragnehmern (Kinesis, Alfton...) die Rahmen zusammengebrutzelt - das geht ja heutzutage meist vollautomatisch (Schweißroboter) und nach jedem Auftrag müssen diese von der Programmierung auf den neuen Hersteller/Auftrag umgestellt werden.
Will man (Cube,...) nachordern, muss man sich eben hinten anstellen und bekommt je nach Auftragslage ein neues Produktions-Slot (meistens im März/April).
Ist der Auftragnehmer gut ausgelastet, kann das Wochen oder Monate dauern.
Rechnet man dann die Delivery-Zeiten (per Schiff auch ein paar Wochen) dazu, dann wundert einen gar nix mehr, warum hier allenthalben gewartet und gemeckert wird.
Darum: Neue Bikes immer schön im November, Dezember oder Januar ordern, dann hat man auch zu Beginn des Frühjahrs seinen Spass...
Oder eben halt das abkaufen,was der jeweilige Händler als Lagervorrat vorgeordert hat. Aber da ist dann die Wahlfreiheit eben eingeschränkt...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Cubabike and all, 

Cube ist in Sachen Produktion/Logistik und Lieferfähigkeit ganz sicher keine "Vorzeigefirma". Was natürlich keine Kritik an den wirklich guten Bikes sein soll. Sicher muß ein Fahrrad Hersteller seine Produkion sehr weit im vorlauf Planen und es ist auch gut zu verstehen das die Hersteller nicht mehr so viel Lagerware produzieren wie noch vor ein paar Jahren. Aber wenn Cube den Händlern Ware zusagt, dann sollten diese Zusagen doch nach Möglichkeit eingehalten werden. Ich habe letzte Tage einen Händler gesprochen der einige AMS Pro, die im letzten Jahr im Herbst auf der Messer bestellt wurden, erst vor zweichen Wochen bekommen hat. Zugesagt wurden sie ihm für März. Für die nächste Saison muß Cube in diesem Bereich einiges tun. 

Ich möchte mir gerne auch ein AMS Pro CC kaufen. 
Ich müsste es beim Händler bestellen, anzahlen und natürlich auch kaufen. Lieferzeit derzeit 8 Wochen. Der Händler sagt mir das es nach seiner Erfahrung auch mal 12 Wochen werden können. Dann haben wir schon fast wieder Herbst...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2005)

Hi  Wie schon im anderen thread erwähnt spielt die Rohstoffverknappung auch eine gewaltige Rolle dei uns da einengehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung..

Wie oben erwähnt eineigen rahmen werden in Fernost geschweisst ( werden von uns designt und getestet!

Die Rahmen der BCR, Airmatic,  Elite, Litening und Aerium Modelle werden in den USA geschweisst.

Achja und zusammengebaut werden die Räder in schönen Waldershof in der Oberpfalz( Wichtig / nicht Franken  )

so long ride on

Sebastian


----------



## Christer (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi  Wie schon im anderen thread erwähnt spielt die Rohstoffverknappung auch eine gewaltige Rolle dei uns da einengehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung..



Arbeitest Du bei der Firma Cube? Wenn ja, wann ist denn ein AMS Pro CC in 16 Zoll und ein Agree Blackline in 53 cm lieferbar?

Du kannst es mir auch per PM schreiben damit dich nicht alle auf diese Info "festnageln". 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## tutterchen (29. September 2005)

also ich wohne in der nähe von meiningen. ich habe einen guten kumpel der hat kontakt zu einem monteur von cube rädern. die rahmen kommen aus asien und werden in schleusingen (liegt zwischen suhl und hildburghausen in thüringen) komplettiert. z.b. beklebt oder gelasert. dieser vorgang dauert lt. dessen aussagen je nach modell bis zu 4 (vier !!!) stunden.


----------



## Madt (29. September 2005)

ALSO WER NEN QUALITATIVEN RAHEMEN SUCHT MUSS EINEN VON CANNONDALE NEHMEN... DIE WERDEN IN USA HANDGESCHWEIßT   

UND DA SIND SIE AUCH DIE EINZIGSTEN


----------



## tom de la zett (30. September 2005)

Aber es ist bei der heutigen Technik wirklich fraglich, ob "handgeschweisst" besser ist als NC-gesteuert.....
Und was den "Maschinenbau" der Ami's angeht, eieiei......

Ok, bin Techniker  
Und soll auch keine Marken-Wertung sein. Cannondale ist wirklich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlsberg (11. August 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO WER NEN QUALITATIVEN RAHEMEN SUCHT MUSS EINEN VON CANNONDALE NEHMEN... DIE WERDEN IN USA HANDGESCHWEIßT
> 
> UND DA SIND SIE AUCH DIE EINZIGSTEN



Also mir is egal von wem der Rahmen geschweißt wird,hauptsache er is von guter Quali,leicht und bezahlbar


----------



## dubbel (12. August 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO WER NEN QUALITATIVEN RAHEMEN SUCHT MUSS EINEN VON CANNONDALE NEHMEN... DIE WERDEN IN USA HANDGESCHWEIßT


im gegenteil:
ich hab mehr vertrauen in die präzision eines taiwanesischen roboters als in die selbstverwirklichungsversuche eines verkifften amis.
qualitätsmässig ist taiwan aussen vor, junge. 



			
				M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> UND DA SIND SIE AUCH DIE EINZIGSTEN


na also ganz sicher nicht. 
s. zum beispiel auch cube: da werden einige in den usa gebrutzelt, schlauberger...


----------



## Christer (13. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> im gegenteil:
> ich hab mehr vertrauen in die präzision eines taiwanesischen roboters als in die selbstverwirklichungsversuche eines verkifften amis.
> qualitätsmässig ist taiwan aussen vor, junge.



Das sehe ich aber ganz genauso. Warum soll hinter dem Produktionsort "USA" eine besonders gute Qualität stehen?

Gruß

SR


----------



## n70tester (14. August 2006)

Made in Germany


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2006)

M4Dt schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO WER NEN QUALITATIVEN RAHEMEN SUCHT MUSS EINEN VON CANNONDALE NEHMEN... DIE WERDEN IN USA HANDGESCHWEIßT
> 
> UND DA SIND SIE AUCH DIE EINZIGSTEN



Rocky Mountain schweißt auch selber....


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Rocky Mountain schweißt auch selber....


in den usa?


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> in den usa?



Keine Ahnung,sollen auf jeden Fall handgeschweißt sein.


----------



## Ani (14. August 2006)

also bitte... rocky mountain ist eine kanadische marke und da schweissen sie auch (daher haben die rm auch oft kanadische eichenblätter auf dem rahmen), dass alu ist allerdings von easton, das ist eine us-firma.

gibt aber genug in deutschland handgeschweißte rahmen, z.B. von Nicolai oder Fusion.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. August 2006)

Also mein AMS Ltd. hat definitiv denselben Rahmen wie die Radonbikes.

Hatte den direkten Vergleich als ein Arbeitskollege sein neues Radon mitgebracht hatte, die Rahmen unterscheiden sich nicht im geringsten einzigst ist der Hinterbau anders.
Ist zwar auch ein Viergelenker aber im anderen Design.

Mein Cube ist von 05 und das Radon von 06.

Also kaufen beide irgendwo nen Rahmen ein oder einer kauft vom anderen!


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

tut mir leid, wenn ich eure rosa brille zerstören muss, aber rocky mountain lässt z.T. auch in fernost schweissen. 
ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, was daran das problem sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (14. August 2006)

wann wird den leuten denn klar, daß schweißart (hand, maschine) und -ort (taiwan, usa, d) zunächst nichts über die qualität aussagt?


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> wann wird den leuten denn klar, daß schweißart (hand, maschine) und -ort (taiwan, usa, d) zunächst nichts über die qualität aussagt?



Leider zu spät oder garnicht!!!


----------



## Ani (14. August 2006)

es wäre sicher kein problem wenn rm in asien fertigen lassen würden dubbel, was sie aber nicht tun.
sagt ja niemand, dass das ein oder andere besser ist, ist halt mehr ein ideeller wert, besser fahren tut man damit auch nicht.


----------



## dubbel (14. August 2006)

ich find jetzt leider den thread nicht, aber irgendwo gibts hier ein schriftliches statement vonb bikeaction, dem deutschen importeur, worin zu lesen ist, dass rm sehr wohl in fernost bauen lässt.


----------



## Ani (15. August 2006)

also ich hab für mein rm so n unterschriebenen wisch, dass der rahmen handbuilt in bc ist, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das generell für alle rm gilt.
ich kanns auf jeden fall verstehen wenn jemand zB lieber ein fusion statt ein cube kauft, weil er halt ein made in germany haben will. ich hab zb n metz-fernseher obwohl einer von toshiba deutlich günstiger gewesen wäre, und besser fernsehen tu ich davon auch nicht


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (15. August 2006)

Gibt noch ne nette Geschichte zu Made in USA:

Die Heeresflieger haben die CH 53, fetter Transporthubschrauber aus USA, ziemlich gut gepflegt aber irgendwann nach 20 Jahren die Turbinen runter.
Wollten dann bei den Amis neue Turbinen bestellen, haben die aber nicht mehr gebaut, sondern die Pläne rübergeschoben, auf dass MTU in Friedrichshafen(?) die Triebwerke nachbaut.
Haben die gemacht und auf den Prüfstand gestellt: 1,5 fache Leistung
Mußten dann auf die Originalleistung gedrosselt werden.


----------



## dubbel (15. August 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> ...wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das generell für alle rm gilt.


na, ob das wohl der springende punkt ist, einstein?!

insofern ist das hier 





			
				Ani schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre sicher kein problem wenn rm in asien fertigen lassen würden dubbel, was sie aber nicht tun.


schwachsinn bzw. schlicht falsch.


----------



## Ani (15. August 2006)

schlicht falsch wäre es dubbel, wenn du das "irgendwo gibts n statement" mal konkretisieren könntest... steht nämlich im gegensatz zu der aussage auf der rm-hp.
dass ich einen schriftlichen nachweis nur für mein bike und nicht für alle habe sollte ja klar sein. aber das ist auch pillepalle, füg in meine aussage das wort "größtenteils" ein und du musst dich nicht mehr mit meinem "schwachsinn" rumplagen.
es ging mir im kern darum zu sagen, dass es kein problem ist ein handgeschweißtes bike zu bekommen und made in germany auch nicht unbezahltbar teuer ist...


----------



## dubbel (15. August 2006)

wieso wär das falsch? 
und auf der rm-homepage werden nur bestimmte rahmen als handmade in canada deklariert...

*edit* 
hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205936


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (16. August 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> also bitte... rocky mountain ist eine kanadische marke und da schweissen sie auch (daher haben die rm auch oft kanadische *AHORN*blätter auf dem rahmen)[..]


So besser.


----------



## polo (16. August 2006)

ich denke, so ist es besser besser:


			
				Ani schrieb:
			
		

> also bitte... rocky mountain ist eine kanadische marke und da schweissen sie auch einige ihrer rahmen (daher haben die rm auch oft kanadische ahornblätter auf dem rahmen), dass alu ist allerdings von easton, das ist eine us-firma.


----------



## Bierkiste (17. August 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, so ist es besser besser:


Ober schlägt Unter?! 
(PS Ahornblätter schreibt man - egal ob kanadisch oder nicht - immernoch groß)


----------



## polo (17. August 2006)

und immernoch schreibt man immer noch immer noch.


----------

